# care of banana plants..



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought 3 of these "banana plants" almost a week ago for Hoshi's tank:










and already the leaves seem to be turning a little yellow, and developing a few brown spots. They were really gorgeous and thriving when I got them just a few days ago!

Hoshi's tank is a 2.5 gallon, is about 4 feet from a window with medium- bright filtered light. And about a foot away from his tank I keep a lamp on with a 23watt fluorescent bulb. 

What can I do to keep these plants thriving without harming Hoshi?

Thanks~


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

We will need to know more, lights, age of lights, any additives to the water, and are they planted like in your picture?


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

kfryman said:


> We will need to know more, lights, age of lights, any additives to the water, and are they planted like in your picture?


thanks~

i already listed everything i know about the lighting. the bulb is pretty new. maybe a couple months old?

also, i didn't think it was planted in that picture. mine look just like that, they are not planted. just sitting on top of pebble substrate.

thank you. ^_^


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't personally had them but I think that it may be the lights not being powerful enough. Pm Oldfishlady and give her the link, she will know more than me.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

These plants are high light, they will not even survive in anything less than 20 watts IME they all died when I had them in 15 watts but now they are in a more high light tank and they are thriving


----------

